
Espnet/espnet: End-To-End Speech Processing Toolkit - axiomdata316
https://github.com/espnet/espnet
======
peteforde
For those of us who are not speech processing experts, what does this toolkit
allow someone who invests the time to achieve?

A personal pet peeve of mine is project READMEs that project an implicit "if
you're reading this, you already know what it's for" voice.

What behaviour or previous technology does this replace? What other packages
could I compare it to? Is this exciting for a reason that other end-to-end
speech processing toolkits are not?

Throw us a bone.

~~~
ianai
Agreed, sell people on it - including the noobs.

------
gok
Just to put those WER numbers into context: the LF-MMI Kaldi paper from 2016
had 4.28%, this readme mentions 7.1%.

Still, looks cool!

~~~
gok
Erg too late to edit but I meant to say this was on LibriSpeech

------
singularity2001
How long to get this thing running? Is it usable for end-users?

